# Help finding affordable show lead



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I am wanting to start showing this spring/summer. I currently need a show lead. I have a 20-40ish budget. Preferably one with a little more control as I am a first timer showing a 5 year old male who has never been in the ring. Anyone know where to get one? THANKS! Kylie.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies
This is just one kind of lead. You want one that completely folds up in your hand. If you go to a show class, you might be able to try other leads and collars that other people are using. The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies has lots of different leads and leashes for showing. By the way it's not about control in the show ring. If you don't have show and go classes in your area, look for an AKC or UKC fun match to practice. At a show there will be lots of different vendors selling leashes and leads, I would look there too.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have one from Terrapin which I had custom made with beads, etc. he can make them without the bling and just leather for an affordable price. I think mine is 48" but I can't be sure without measuring it. I find the kangaroo leather to be the best and most durable. I wasted $30-40 trying different nylon leads before I got smart and made an investment.  

http://www.terrapincraftworks.com/


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine are from Master's Pride in NH. The leashes are custom and awesome.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You can buy inexpensive show leads at cherrybrook.com
For a beginner I like a medium weight nylon lead and a medium weight snake chain collar. The lead is about $3 and the collar about $20.
No reason to jump into fancy beaded/braided leads in the beginning.


----------

